# Silly Question - Tail Carriage?



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Saddlebreds, sometimes Morgans depending on the style type, also have showy, high tail carriage when at the trot.

Pictures would help a lot.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Not a silly question at all.
Yes, it is quite possible the X part of the horse could contain Arab. It is also possible to be any number of other breeds too.

My horse is a RMH (Rocky Mountain Horse.) They are a solidly made gaited breed and aren't too likely to be confused with an arab at all.
Mine normally carries his tail high and slightly at an angle which is arab like and when he trots (some gaited horses will trot too) his tail goes up even higher. When he's trying to be showy he looks just like an arab, but with a normal shaped face.

My point is that horses of all different breeds can sometimes be showy or carry their tails higher all the time and that in itself isn't something just arabs do. But, if she looks like an arab in shape, face and style, then she very well could be.

Quarter Horse/Arabian (or Quarabs) are quite common.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep - I second pictures. I think there is definitely a tendency for certain breeds to "fly the flag", I also think the slope of the croup affects the ability of any individual horse to carry their tail high with ease.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I will mention that while that particular carriage is more common among certain breeds like Arabs and Saddlebreds, it's not exactly _uncommon_ among just the stock breeds. I've got 2 registered QH mares right now that will act just like that if I turn them out loose in the pen when they're fresh; arched neck, high-steppin trot, flagging tail, etc.

I agree that pictures would help greatly.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

I would say that while certain breeds are known for behaving in such a way, it's certainly possible for any horse to act this way. I have a registered AQHA gelding who occasionally feels particularly fresh and wants to show off and can put any arab to shame! He's so pretty when he does it, but it's just him being a goofball. The mare could be acting like this for any number of reasons- including any breed tendencies, or maybe she's skittish or fresh or even uncomfortable. It's hard to say that just because she acts a certain way she's got breed X in her, it's just too many variables. Pictures as the others have said would certainly help. If it looks like a duck, moves like a duck...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

My horse has a high tail carriage and arched neck when showing off, and I'm pretty sure he's not got a drop of Arab in him. But other than him I've only seen it in Arabians/Arab crosses - and in Saddlebreds and Morgans in photos. But I have heard of it in QHs and some Australian Stock Horses. But it really does look funny when a big boofhead like Brock starts prancing around like a dainty Arab. I almost feel I should put fairy wings on him :lol:


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, everyone. I would have posted a picture with my original post, but I've misplaced my darn camera...

Anyway, I guess I can just chalk it up to either her showing off, or being crossed with a breed that has a posture like that, or both!

It's just a funny thing I noticed. She's so...expressive!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

We have QH at barn. All registered, all full QH. And we have some that I would have sworn were Saddlebreds as they "float and flag" when they are at liberty, just as pretty as any Saddler I've seen.

Some horses can do it, some can't. Just depends on them.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I know an AQHA filly (registered) who moves like that when she's in the field. No idea how she goes under saddle - she's not backed yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I know an AQHA filly (registered) who moves like that when she's in the field. No idea how she goes under saddle - she's not backed yet.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I'm very curious to see how this mare is going to go when she's under saddle. Hopefully not much changes.


----------

